# Hardened Heart



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

I am hoping you can give me some insight has to how my husband and I can rekindle our relationship. 

We will be married for three years in June, have a daughter who just tured 18 months and he has a son (10yrs) from a previous relationship. Our relationship has always been rocky but I have never let it get in the way of how much I loved him upuntil recently after I have finally gotten my belly full of the verbal abuse. 

After my husband and I got married he quite his job two weeks after our weeding. For nearly 9months I paid for his child support and in the meantime got pregnant with our first child together. Meanwhile, I hounded him to find a job and thats when the verbal abuse got worse. I have been told I am ignorant on more than one ocassion and just talked nasty too, belittled etc.

After time I have fallen out of love with my husand and recently presented him with Legal Separation Documents. He told me he was not leaving and I even offered half the tax check and he still insisted we try to work through this. He even told me he would be up for counseling but I am just at this conclusion of whats it going to do, I have already made up my mind. I pay for all of our bills. He does not give me any money for our bills. I have paid for everything for nearly three years. He works but is barely enough money for his support and other necessities. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mommydrgnfly (Apr 29, 2009)

well.. hopefully u will see this considering u posted this forever ago lol.. sorry i was not registered before yesterday..do counceling!!! Believe me atleast try and go in with an open mind.. not with the mindset you have now of its over whats the use.. just be willing to try..my husband is verbally abusive.. shoot he uses my past against me and when i cry it only gets worse.. to me its mental abuse more than verbal if that makes sense? you need to explain to him that u don't hound him about finding a job to be a nagging wife.. but because you want financial security in the marriage and you wanna help..how old are you two anyway if you don't mind me asking.. oh wait.. it says towards the end that he works.. so he does have a job than? confused at this point..


----------

